# PAID/FREE: Beat-Bookies.com



## beatbookies (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there

Beat-Bookies is designed for people who like easy access to information.

Site was launched late january this year, so our result sample as a group is small, but we will do our best to prove the public that there beat-bookies.com is a goldmine 

We offer large spectrum of services. First, our sports betting Paid Service, which is ran by professional staff and updated daily, with guaranteed profits at the end of the month. If by any chance we don't end up profitable (unit-wise), we will give you *30-day subscription for free* (only applicable for users who signed up before 15th in the month and purchased minimally 30-day subscription)!

After that, you can find our Free Picks section, where you can get 3-5 free picks/week, but without detailed analysis and thought process.

We offer large amount of promotions, sign-up bonuses and our rakeback deals are among best in the industry.

Also we provide you with couple of Free Poker Bankroll offers, check it out.

This site is designed to help you understand basic principles of sports betting and texas holdem poker, we guarantee you that after reading through our articles and watching our videos, you will be equipped with all  knowledge needed for earning constant profit on monthly basis.


Current subscription plans:
-Basic: *10€ / 5 days*
-Bronze: *15€ / 15 days*
-Silver: *40€ / 30 days*
-Gold: *60€ / 60 days*

We will start sending picks to BA surveillance as of today, and we are being verified by mybigpartner.com


I will post our free picks here itt, and you can follow them here:
http://www.facebook.com/BeatBookies
https://twitter.com/#!/BeatBookies1

for more information please visit: http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 7, 2012)

yesterday's paid picks:

_Basketball NBA_: Chicago @ New Jersey // Pick: 4* *Chicago -8,5 @ 1.90* // Result: 108-87 +3,6*

_Basketball NBA_: Sacramento @ New Orleans // Pick: *3* Sacramento @ 2.05* //Result: 100-92 +3,15*

_Basketball NBA_: Clippers @ Orlando // Pick: *3* Orlando @ 2.00* // Result: 107-102 -3*


yesterday's free pick:

_Basketball NCAA_: Missouri @ Oklahoma // Pick:* Under 145,5 @ 1.90* //Result: 71-68


today's free pick will be published on the site later today and you can find it here:

http://www.beat-bookies.com/index.php/bettingpicks/freebie


follow us on:
http://www.facebook.com/BeatBookies
https://twitter.com/#!/BeatBookies1

regards


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 8, 2012)

yesterday our members got there picks:

_Basketball EC_: Rytas @ Alba // Pick: *Rytas 5* Rytas -2,5 @ 1.93* // Result: 79-62 *+4,65**

_Basketball NCAA_: Texas @ Kansas // Pick: *3* Texas +18,5 @ 1.95 *// Result: 46-65 *-3**



there will be no freebie today


http://www.beat-bookies.com

http://www.facebook.com/beatbookies
https://twitter.com/#!/BeatBookies1


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 9, 2012)

Please links only in your signature, the forum rules


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 9, 2012)

will do, sorry

members pick from yesterday:

_Basketball EL_: Olympiakos @ Efes // Pick: *5* Efes -4,5 @ 1.92* // Result: 67-65 -5*

today's free pick:

_Basketball EL_: Cantu @ Maccabi // Pick: *Maccabi -9,5 @ 1.85 *//


members picks for today are sent to BA surv. team

you can see our archive here on our site under free picks/paid picks archive

regards


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 10, 2012)

free pick for today:

Tennis DC: Tipsarevic - Prpic // Pick: Tipsarevic -10,5 @ 1.90 //


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 11, 2012)

today's free pick:

Soccer (Belgium): Beerschot - St. Truiden / Pick: Beerschot -1 @ 2.06


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 12, 2012)

we hit little variance path, but it will work our eventually

today's free pick:

Soccer (Belgium): Gent - Club Brugge / Pick: Gent @ 2.13


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 14, 2012)

our free picks section is under construction, and we will present new scheme during this week. It's going to be a blast

after 12.02. 9-1 for paid members, things will only get better..

Current subscription plans:
-Basic: 10€ / 5 days
-Bronze: 15€ / 15 days
-Silver: 40€ / 30 days
-Gold: 60€ / 60 days


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 17, 2012)

yesterday we went 6-0 for pretty nice +21 units

today's picks are sent to BA surv. team

we would like to announce a new feature which should go like somewhere during next week.

We will remove current free picks area and replace it with new and improved system. Viewers will be able to register to our site (free) and pick their own matches/stakes and odds to bet on. This will be accessible to all visitors, and each visitor will be able to see stats and current picks from our tipsters (you).

till then feel free to browse around our site, you can find useful poker articles, free bankrolls etc.

And of course, you can register to our paid service and start making some fine money

Current subscription plans:
-Basic: 10€ / 5 days
-Bronze: 15€ / 15 days
-Silver: 40€ / 30 days
-Gold: 60€ / 60 days

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 19, 2012)

We added some new features to the site, you can expect even more during next couple of days..

Yesterday had decent +10* day, and today things should go the same way, hopefully even better.

Picks are sent to BA surv. and MyBettingPartnes same as they are sent every day.

visit us at: http://www.beat-bookies.com and join our growing community!


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 20, 2012)

hi there

yesterday was a great day, we finished a day with *31* units of profit, which brings us to *41,62* units of profit for February.

We placed *77* bets, with average bet size of *4,29* units.

Average odds are *2.28* decimal

Yield for february is *12,69%*


join now, and start earning easy money 

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 21, 2012)

today's picks are published and sent to surveillance..

join today, and start pounding on those bookies! Earn some decent money!

visit us at: http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 22, 2012)

Our service started at the end of january '12, and we are monitored by MyBigPartners and BettingAdvice since first days of february. And i'm more than happy we can add *VerifiedTipsters *to the list of services which monitor our progress!

Browse through our home page and have a good stay. Enjoy


*SUPER OFFER* till the end of February!!! Register now and receive 24-hours *FREE* Pass to our members area.. you can find more on this and all other subscription plans by clicking on http://www.beat-bookies.com/index.php/b ... id-service

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 23, 2012)

This month we placed 90 bets, totaling 393 units staked, and 442,25 units returned. Making our subscribers 48,86 units of profit! Yield is 12,53%!

We are monitored by 3 independent services (BA, VerifiedTipsters and MyBigPartners), so our stats are legit and our service is as safe as it gets, so you can feel secure that you will receive top-notch service when you register with Beat-Bookies.

If you don't want to become our full-time member, you can register for 24-hour FREE PASS! Yes, that's right, you can register and try out our service for free!
This offer ends with 01.03.2012.

You can find more about our subscription plans at http://www.beat-bookies.com/index.php/b ... id-service

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 24, 2012)

This month we are up decent 53 Units with 13% yield

You can check our stats *HERE*


If you want to try out our service first before registering full time, you can register for 24-hour FREE PASS! Yes, that's right, you can register and try out our service for free!
This offer ends with 01.03.2012.

You can find more about our subscription plans *HERE*


We have one FreePick for today:

17:30 _Ice Hockey (Finland)_: *Lukko Rauman - Tappara*

*PICK*: Lukko Rauman -1,5 @ 2.10 [bet365] -> *4/10*


you can find that FreePick by clicking *HERE*


http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 25, 2012)

Today we've published *8* bets for our subscribers, join now and make some money with our help


If you want to try out our service first before registering full time, you can register for 24-hour FREE PASS! Yes, that's right, you can register and try out our service for free!
This offer ends with 01.03.2012.

You can find more about our subscription plans *HERE*


We don't have FreePick for today



http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 26, 2012)

You still have time to register for 24-hour free pass on Beat-Bookies.com

click *HERE* and find out more about our subscriptions


today's *FreePick* :

16:00 _Soccer (England)_:* Stoke City - Swansea*

*PICK*: Stoke City @ 2.16 [Pinnacle] -> *4/10*


http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 26, 2012)

today's *FreePick* :

16:00 _Soccer (England)_:* Stoke City - Swansea* / Result: *2-0*

*PICK*: Stoke City @ 2.16 [Pinnacle] -> *4/10*


----------



## beatbookies (Feb 29, 2012)

February is over, and here are our stats:

bets placed: *117*
profit: *47,28 units*
yield: *9,08%*
average unit size: *4,44*
average odds: *2,24*


We invite you to join us, and start earning decent income with our service in March!

visit us at: http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 1, 2012)

We started March with 4/4 NBA picks putting our NBA expert on fire! he's 11-1 in his last 12 bets as you can see on this picture

*note - all € values are UNITS, not money value.







We have decided to direct Beat-Bookies more towards USA sports betting (NBA, MLB, NHL, NFL). It will be more profitable for our subscribers, since now we have less leagues and matches to analyze, and we can focus on more specific areas of sportsbetting.

REGISTER NOW and start your career as a investor, not gambler!


http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 2, 2012)

March started really nice for us and our subscribers, 6-1 with 22,79 units of profit / yield 71,21%

JOIN NOW and join our NBA tipster on a heater!


We have one freepick for today:

01:30 _Ice Hockey (NHL)_: *Detroit Red Wings - Minnesota Wild*

*PICK*: Detroit Red Wings -1,5 @ 2.11 [Pinnacle] -> *4/10*


http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 3, 2012)

Yesterday:

01:30 _Ice Hockey (NHL)_: *Detroit Red Wings - Minnesota Wild* / Result: *6-0*

*PICK*: Detroit Red Wings -1,5 @ 2.11 [Pinnacle] -> *4/10*


Today:

18:00 _Basketball (Greece)_: *Panathinaikos - PAOK*

*PICK*: UNDER 155,5 @ 1.98 [bet365] -> *4/10*

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 4, 2012)

Yesterday's freepick:

18:00 _Basketball (Greece)_: *Panathinaikos - PAOK* / Result: *85-65 - WON*

*PICK*: UNDER 155,5 @ 1.98 [bet365] -> *4/10*


we don't have FreePick for today, but you can read new article explaining difference between our Paid Service and FreePicks

Article can be found *HERE*

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 5, 2012)

*ANNOUNCEMENT!!*

*Beat-Bookies.com* is shutting down Paid Service for time being, and focusing only on our *FreePicks* section.

All members who had days remaining on their subscription are being refunded as we speak.

You can find more about our updated services by visiting our site:

http://www.beat-bookies.com


admin, can you please change title of this thread from paid/free to free, thanks


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 7, 2012)

FreePicks for today are published by our NBA expert

you can find them on 

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## beatbookies (Mar 10, 2012)

freepicks for today are up, find the on: 

http://www.beat-bookies.com


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 10, 2012)

I lock this thread due to the user constantly breaking the forum rules. You were warned.


----------

